# whats something "hack" that you do?



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

everyone has a little short cut everyone may not agree with. 

i dont like sanding closets or prepping the frame inside the closet. if im painting behind a fridge i lay on a super thick coat so i dont have to do it twice. im so bad

now you go.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I soak more brushes than I should.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I painted my brothers living room and dining room with Promar 200 once, does that count?


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

I've taken advice from this forum.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

On lazy days, I sometimes paint without using my drops. Of course, it ALWAYS comes back to bite me as I end up being sloppier than normal and end up cleaning up numerous small drips from my roller.


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

When I'm tired I paint with my eyes closed.


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

If this thread makes it till Friday evening, I expect the answers to get more "honest". Liquid lip loosener will be flowing more freely. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

Sometimes I use my left hand.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

If I'm feeling lazy, I tell customers that they'll have to put the electrical plates back on themselves as the paint hasn't had enough time to cure even though I know it'll be fine.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Wildbill7145 said:


> If I'm feeling lazy, I tell customers that they'll have to put the electrical plates back on themselves as the paint hasn't had enough time to cure even though I know it'll be fine.


....


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Wildbill7145 said:


> If I'm feeling lazy, I tell customers that they'll have to put the electrical plates back on themselves as the paint hasn't had enough time to cure even though I know it'll be fine.


How did I not think of this? Artwork too.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

epretot said:


> How did I not think of this? Artwork too.


Definitely artwork. Just come up with some painting horror story about the next time you have to take it down, it'll tear the paint off in sheets that'll become a huge drywall repair creating mountains of dust that'll flood your house.

I'm a terrible person and apparently a liar ta boot. Lazy too.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

getrex said:


> Sometimes I use my left hand.


Kinda personal don't ya think?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Definitely artwork. Just come up with some painting horror story about the next time you have to take it down, it'll tear the paint off in sheets that'll become a huge drywall repair creating mountains of dust that'll flood your house.
> 
> I'm a terrible person and apparently a liar ta boot. Lazy too.


"Lucky" for you - those are the precise traits that made us pick you to be a mod.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

I don't clean walls. EVER. It's either a quick wipe with a rag if some goober running down the wall will potentially affect the finish or straight to primer.
Also I don't use drops/protections at punch or whenever I think I can get away with it..ill use a garbage bag maybe to put my stuff on though.and I hate masking. Soooo boring.:/ 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

Wildbill7145 said:


> If I'm feeling lazy, I tell customers that they'll have to put the electrical plates back on themselves as the paint hasn't had enough time to cure even though I know it'll be fine.


On jobs where I'm exhausted at the end of the day I've been using that excuse forever. Although it's funny because you know which customers you can get away with that and which ones you can't. Lol


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

loaded brush said:


> Although it's funny because you know which customers you can get away with that and which ones you can't. Lol


Yep, if you know you're gonna get the "coming back tomorrow to finish up will be fine Bill.", then you know the plan has completely backfired as it's now even more of a pain. No going back at that point. You've already told them they can't go back on today and you're stuck with an extra trip. :vs_mad:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Argh I got screwed with the ole the paints wet outlet cover thing. The paint was actually soaking wet (I think it was all stain killed at one point). The customer bought new ones and took the old off before we got there. 

Got a call a couple days later to touch up around them because there was gaps between the drywall that the plate didn't cover. Had I put them on or taken them off myself I would've caught it. I had to take an hour long drive each way to go fix it this morning. 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, at least I know who not to blame when I remove outlets that are stuck to the walls.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

DeanV said:


> Well, at least I know who not to blame when I remove outlets that are stuck to the walls.[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> For me, 9 times out of 10 I have to bust em off with my 5and 1:vs_mad:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

getrex said:


> sometimes i use my left hand.


tmi !!!


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

For that I use both. ;-)


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

I rarely sand between finish coats (walls). And I almost never sand walls above the 10' mark as pre-paint prep. There are exceptions, though. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

804 Paint said:


> I rarely sand between finish coats (walls). And I almost never sand walls above the 10' mark as pre-paint prep. There are exceptions, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

epretot said:


> How did I not think of this? Artwork too.


I NEVER REHANG ART WORK! Fixtures only in my world. In fact, they must remove the art works themselves, I will not be responsible for any kind of "accident" or damage the HO might claim after the fact. Art is an expensive item to mess with. :vs_cool:


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Lately I've started using that crack fix tape from Sherwin on minor stress cracks instead of regular taping/mudding. 

It's basically just a sticker with a serrated edge. Slap it on, hit it with a little spackle and paint. It's lame, but when you see a small crack that you overlooked before right at the end of a job it can keep you on schedule. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Filled stress cracks with regular mud, wet wiped with a sanding block and its done. No messing with Durabond and sanding. (Durabond is my trusted and usual stress crack filler and then redo with drywall mud)


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I just put an add on Craigslist for some ceiling paint i need to clear out.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

I cut in with the sprayer all the time. Like underneath a chairrail. Rarely tape the bottom. Just 2" on top. Just bring the spray up on the bottom edge and keep moving. Hotels etc. Probably wouldn't fly in residential. 

Yes you need mad skills.
Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Jmayspaint said:


> Lately I've started using that crack fix tape from Sherwin on minor stress cracks instead of regular taping/mudding.
> 
> It's basically just a sticker with a serrated edge. Slap it on, hit it with a little spackle and paint. It's lame, but when you see a small crack that you overlooked before right at the end of a job it can keep you on schedule.
> 
> ...




So it can't be seen? I've seen that stuff and can't imagine that it wouldn't stand out.


----------



## jprefect (Mar 4, 2015)

Guys, the stuff that I have done to avoid an additional ladder movement is 

1) sinfull
2) deadly
3) not osha approved

I've stood on everything. I've done the bucket walk. I once broke a toilet seat standing on it. I've dangled from trees. I've dangled over the eaves. 

I have, for one commercial company REGULARLY held/stood-on A-Frames on the stairwell with one guy holding the bottom. 

I have semi-joke catalogue of "Safety Dangles # 1, 2, 3" and similarly "Safety Leans". (My profile pic is a "Modified #3 Safety Lean")

I have pushed the ladder away with one hand, and painted behind the mitts with the other (first coat ONLY!) I have used my leg as a "counter-balance". 

I have offset my weight between two things knowing full well neither one of them would hold my weight alone. 

I have used my finger (or the edge of a ladder) to stop the top side of an extension ladder from lateral movement. 

I've moved the 40-footer by myself, on a hill. 

I've put the ladder in the street without shutting down traffic.

I've been up on a ladder that would have blown away in the wind had I not been there to weight it down. 

Perhaps not surprisingly, I've "ridden" a 24-footer all the way down, as the bottom slid (trex deck) and the top bumped along the clapboard. 

Once, I set up the little giant in asymetrical A frame, on a roof, to paint a coupola, and it wobbled a little, and started walking itself off the roof AND I ACTUALLY 'RAN' TOWARDS THE EVES TO STOP IT (but I DID stop it!)

I am a maniac hack when it comes to ladder safety. But, I'm trying to stay behind the desk more. I think that will be best for everybody. 

HACK MASTERY!!!!


----------



## jprefect (Mar 4, 2015)

*** double post! ***


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

jprefect said:


> Guys, the stuff that I have done to avoid an additional ladder movement is
> 
> 1) sinfull
> 2) deadly
> ...


I saw "painters" yesterday do this, no cones, nothing:vs_shocked:


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

So in reality, according to this thread, we've all been kidding ourselves about being so called "Professionals". :surprise:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Man i wish Steve Richards was here.....


----------



## Chuck the painter (Sep 16, 2015)

PACman said:


> I painted my brothers living room and dining room with Promar 200 once, does that count?


That's brotherly love, lol.


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

I used a Purdy today.


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

loaded brush said:


> So in reality, according to this thread, we've all been kidding ourselves about being so called "Professionals". :surprise:




No sir--we are true professionals who openly admit their hackery (safely hidden behind a bogus screen name with a profile birthday of Feb. 30, 2021). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TKbrush (Dec 30, 2014)

One coat behind a refridge is more about common sense and sanity. 
It is a strange thing how putting the electric plates back on can be incredibly annoying...probably because its not painting. But they always go back on.
I avoid cleaning and wiping walls most of the time, because of todays "awesome self priming paint". But sometimes ya just have to...and those times i am just happy i found it before painting it. In fact i just wiped a semi gloss ceiling in a bathrm w hot water and it looked brand new...and suggested not painting it.
There are sometimes ways to make work a bit simpler or faster in this trade...but its still never easy.
Truly, most of us are uncovering previous hack work and constantly having to fix it. 
Unable to think of any cool shortcuts at the moment though...its mostly just getting much better at prep work.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

I've put two coats of Advance on in one day. Does that qualify as hackery?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

slinger58 said:


> I've put two coats of Advance on in one day. Does that qualify as hackery?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


According to the directions, most certainly:vs_laugh:

I paint the tops of door and window jams the wall color(unless they can be seen from above), now that's hackery for sure.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

chrisn said:


> According to the directions, most certainly:vs_laugh:
> 
> I paint the tops of door and window jams the wall color(unless they can be seen from above), now that's hackery for sure.




There was a guy here on this forum a few years ago who did proclaim that as hackery. He didn't hang around long.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

slinger58 said:


> There was a guy here on this forum a few years ago who did proclaim that as hackery. He didn't hang around long.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


99% of the time, there is no paint at all on them, so I at least get a coat on them so if by some miracle somebody actually dusts up there it will come off easier.:biggrin:


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

chrisn said:


> 99% of the time, there is no paint at all on them, so I at least get a coat on them so if by some miracle somebody actually dusts up there it will come off easier.:biggrin:


That's some awesome justifying Chris!


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

I feel like I should clean cut those now just to spite you.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Wildbill7145 said:


> That's some awesome justifying Chris!


 
I am sure you all have seen them before that have never been touched by humans. I have been told on more than one occasion that the cleaning lady ALWAYS dusts them off, right.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

getrex said:


> I feel like I should clean cut those now just to spite you.


Have at it, you won't hurt my feelings. BTW, IF they have actually been painted with the trim paint, THEN, I will carefully cut them in, so no hackery there.


----------



## TKbrush (Dec 30, 2014)

Sometimes 2 skim coats are better than 3, meaning necessary, because there is no more time on that job.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

My volvo leaks oil so fast, i never change it. Just refill it every week or so. I was thinking of getting a pan to put under it so i could just put it back in.


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

Just find the leak and attach a hose with a pump and run it back to the top.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

getrex said:


> Just find the leak and attach a hose with a pump and run it back to the top.


It's actually a couple of seals at the oil cooler, so that would actually probably work. I'm just too lazy to fix it after working all week. And the Porsche takes precedence on any mechanical time that i may get. Priorities and all you know.


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

Very funny and entertaining post...I guess this might be considered a hack by some but what we have found lately is the line of paint and primer paints from Ben Moore actually can be used to prime over small patches of drywall mud. We used to prime the point up patches with dead flat followed by two finish coats.
No more, any grade above ultra spec will cause the patch to disappear without flashing!


----------



## Houptee (Mar 4, 2017)

I bought this brush at Big Lots for $3.99 and it works very well. Its a bit soft but for the price how can you complain? Has stainless steel ferrule too.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

If you guys ever throw this back in my face, I will deny it. 

I have on rare ocassion employed a Sharpie pen to take care of errent whatnots.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

fauxlynn said:


> If you guys ever throw this back in my face, I will deny it.
> 
> I have on rare ocassion employed a Sharpie pen to take care of errent whatnots.




Steve Richards would be proud!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

fauxlynn said:


> If you guys ever throw this back in my face, I will deny it.
> 
> I have on rare ocassion employed a Sharpie pen to take care of* errent whatnots.*


I like that phrase.

As long as you eradicate those errant whatnots, it's all good in my opinion. Much like a jazz musician who, after accidentally playing a wrong note (off key), deliberately plays a couple more in the wrong key, giving him/herself some time to get back on track before the listeners catch any mistake.

You are a jazz musician, just with a sharpie. :wink:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

fauxlynn said:


> If you guys ever throw this back in my face, I will deny it.
> 
> I have on rare ocassion employed a Sharpie pen to take care of errent whatnots.


 
I use different colored ones on wall paper jobs(sometimes)


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Isn't that why they come in So many colors? Hack away Lynn, I'm with ya!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

When caulking up high (minimum 32' open all the way) on exterior jobs if there is an outside corner or chunk missing out of wood I'll load it up with caulk and form the outside corner with my 5in 1. Looks great from the ground


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

fauxlynn said:


> If you guys ever throw this back in my face, I will deny it.
> 
> I have on rare ocassion employed a Sharpie pen to take care of errent whatnots.


I do it daily

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

chrisn said:


> I use different colored ones on wall paper jobs(sometimes)


Puff paint. Got a whole box of it from craft store

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Okay, okay, here's one of mine. I sometimes will just paint over small cobwebs stuck to walls. Those things are so tough I like to think of them as rebar for the paint. And after I do it, I go home and don't have any problem attaining a guilt free sleep that night.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

RH said:


> Okay, okay, here's one of mine. I sometimes will just paint over small cobwebs stuck to walls. Those things are so tough I like to think of them as rebar for the paint. And after I do it, I go home and don't have any problem attaining a guilt free sleep that night.


 
The first part, sure, the second, not so much.:vs_cry:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

chrisn said:


> The first part, sure, the second, not so much.:vs_cry:




I've started waking up on the wee hours myself, as evidenced by this post at 4:21 a.m. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

slinger58 said:


> I've started waking up on the wee hours myself, as evidenced by this post at 4:21 a.m.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
*WELCOME:vs_laugh:*


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I've been getting up everyday at around 3:30am, it's the worst. Getting older sucks. 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I've been getting up everyday at around 3:30am, it's the worst. Getting older sucks.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


I feel ya. Been going through the same thing. Then it takes two hours to fall back asleep and when you do, you have to be up in an hour to go to work.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

loaded brush said:


> I feel ya. Been going through the same thing. Then it takes two hours to fall back asleep and when you do, you have to be up in an hour to go to work.


Exactly! I'll fall back into a deep sleep at around 5:30 and it's near impossible for me to get up a 6:15 to get the kids ready for school.


----------



## TJ Landry (Aug 3, 2010)

I can paint most siding with an 1-1/4 knap roller using a pole and then lay off what gets applied with a 4inch brush using a brush holder on an extension stick. works best with 2 people. the roller puts on a nice heavy coat in an even manner while the brush spreads it out and gives it a finished look.

Ive been called a hack for that system but no one can argue with the results. it looks awesome and I spend half the time and effort. It takes a bit of practice but it absolutely works on most siding.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I've been getting up everyday at around 3:30am, it's the worst. Getting older sucks.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk




I'm pretty sure you ain't made it to old yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I've been getting up everyday at around 3:30am, it's the worst. Getting older sucks.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


 
also not sure this has anything to do with age, I have been like this for 20 odd years( unless 40 something is old)


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

I have sleep issues and I regularly go to bed around 1-2am and then have to get up at 6-6:30. Sometimes I can't sleep the whole night. Super fun the next day.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Generally 10:00 to 7:00. Unless I have a super busy day scheduled - then I feel the need to sleep later. :sad:​


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

i can't sleep longer then two hours at a time. I'm awake at least 4 times every night for at least a half hour each time. I have a diagnosed sleep disorder that I've had since high school. I've gotten used to it through the years so it doesn't seem abnormal to me at all. I just wake up fully awake, get out of bed, go sit outside or screw around on the interweb for a while and go back to sleep. It has something to do with the part of my brain that is triggered when you have an important deadline or work to do. It never fully shuts down. They really don't have any idea what causes it or how to treat it. When i was younger they gave me sleeping pills and mild sedatives but all they did was make me a wide awake zombie all night long. Thomas Edison had the same disorder. He almost never actually slept in his bed. Instead he had a cot in his laboratory where he would pretty much sleep a couple of hours then work on his experiments for a couple of hours for 24 hours a day.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your sleep disorder PAC. I suffered from a short term sleep disorder for about three months. I was prescribed something for it and eventually regained my regular sleep pattern. 

I suppose as long as you have adapted, are functioning OK, and have learned a mechanism to rest your mind and body, despite the lack of REM sleep, you will be fine.

But if things get worse, try reading one of futtyo's posts. That will put you in a comatic sleep for sure.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CApainter said:


> Sorry to hear about your sleep disorder PAC. I suffered from a short term sleep disorder for about three months. I was prescribed something for it and eventually regained my regular sleep pattern.
> 
> I suppose as long as you have adapted, are functioning OK, and have learned a mechanism to rest your mind and body, despite the lack of REM sleep, you will be fine.
> 
> But if things get worse, try reading one of futtyo's posts. That will put you in a comatic sleep for sure.


Through the years my doctors have tried everything. I've even tried every holistic or natural remedy there is. All the best of them do is make me drowsy as heck and actually a bit unsafe while i get up. Even alcohol doesn't work.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

PACman said:


> Through the years my doctors have tried everything. I've even tried every holistic or natural remedy there is. All the best of them do is make me drowsy as heck and actually a bit unsafe while i get up. Even alcohol doesn't work.


You can always have someone swing a bat upside your head after a nice cup of chamomile tea.

That was insensitive...but it draws revenue....sorry


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

CApainter said:


> You can always have someone swing a bat upside your head after a nice cup of chamomile tea.
> 
> That was insensitive...but it draws revenue....sorry




Now that would be considered a holistic remedy, right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

slinger58 said:


> Now that would be considered a holistic remedy, right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


More like a hillbilly treatment for insomnia, with a touch of the holistic. I'm laughing at my own stuff. Is that wrong? :_


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

CApainter said:


> More like a hillbilly treatment for insomnia, with a touch of the holistic. I'm laughing at my own stuff. Is that wrong? :_


Not sure, but if it is then there is a hillbilly holistic treatment for it.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

PACman said:


> Through the years my doctors have tried everything. I've even tried every holistic or natural remedy there is. All the best of them do is make me drowsy as heck and actually a bit unsafe while i get up. Even alcohol doesn't work.


 
My doc told me to take melatonin, might as well have snorted some meth.:vs_shocked:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

chrisn said:


> also not sure this has anything to do with age, I have been like this for 20 odd years( unless 40 something is old)


I'm calling myself old at the ripe age of 34. My problem is getting up to pee. Never in my life did I ever wake up to go until this last year. Now it's every night at 3:30 and going back to sleep is a nightmare. 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

chrisn said:


> My doc told me to take melatonin, might as well have snorted some meth.:vs_shocked:




I'm gonna try the melatonin tonight. I don't have insomnia every night but when I do, it sure makes the morning rough.

If that doesn't help, maybe I'll just have a pm conversation with chrisn to pass the time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

slinger58 said:


> I'm gonna try the melatonin tonight. I don't have insomnia every night but when I do, it sure makes the morning rough.
> 
> If that doesn't help, maybe I'll just have a pm conversation with chrisn to pass the time.
> 
> ...


Seriously, try the chamomile tea. I swear, that stuff starts making me drowsy in twenty minutes. 

And as someone whose experienced insomnia, albeit not to the extent of PACman, I have read and heard a lot of material about creating a sleep routine and environment that involves no light emitting electronic devices for an hour before bed. No TV's in the bedroom. Create a very darkened bed chamber. No alcohol, chocolate, or other stimulants before bedtime. Earplugs, relieving oneself before bed, reducing heat in the bedroom, etc.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

CApainter said:


> Seriously, try the chamomile tea. I swear, that stuff starts making me drowsy in twenty minutes.
> 
> And as someone whose experienced insomnia, albeit not to the extent of PACman, I have read and heard a lot of material about creating a sleep routine and environment that involves no light emitting electronic devices for an hour before bed. No TV's in the bedroom. Create a very darkened bed chamber. No alcohol, chocolate, or other stimulants before bedtime. Earplugs, relieving oneself before bed, reducing heat in the bedroom, etc.


All I have to do is turn on the golf channel at low volume. Works like a charm. Well, most of the time. If I know I have a hard day coming, sometimes the stress of it keeps me up.


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

Watching TV, using your phone, or getting on the computer up to an hour before you sleep can impair your ability to sleep. I also love a cup of decaf herbal tea before bed, but listening to Carl Sagan, David Foster Wallace, or Phillip Glass helps when I have trouble relaxing.

As for hack things I do: I stand on the top of my stepladders, especially the 4'.


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

PACman said:


> Through the years my doctors have tried everything. I've even tried every holistic or natural remedy there is. All the best of them do is make me drowsy as heck and actually a bit unsafe while i get up. Even alcohol doesn't work.




Have you tried a white noise machine? It sounds like you need some re-association training to break that habit. A good counselor might be able to help. They were able to help me. My current pattern is nothing compared to how it used to be (awake for about 75 hours and then sleep for 12... for 3 years straight). I nearly permanently damaged my health this way. Getting a minimum of sleep in one session is pretty important. Good luck.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

slinger58 said:


> I'm gonna try the melatonin tonight. I don't have insomnia every night but when I do, it sure makes the morning rough.
> 
> If that doesn't help, maybe I'll just have a pm conversation with chrisn to pass the time.
> 
> ...


Hey, I'm here for you:glasses:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I'm calling myself old at the ripe age of 34. My problem is getting up to pee. Never in my life did I ever wake up to go until this last year. Now it's every night at 3:30 and going back to sleep is a nightmare.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


Hate to bring it up, but have you had your prostate checked?:vs_shocked:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

SemiproJohn said:


> All I have to do is turn on the golf channel at low volume. Works like a charm. Well, most of the time. If I know I have a hard day coming, sometimes the stress of it keeps me up.


 
That there works best for me also:vs_laugh:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

chrisn said:


> Hate to bring it up, but have you had your prostate checked?:vs_shocked:


I'm not mentally prepared for that yet. :no:

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

Rbriggs 82

Chrisn is right, get your prostate checked. I have the same thing going on with the 3:30 pee and have an enlarged prostate but I'm 63 and those things happen alot in men my age. I never thought I'd post any thing like this on a paint board but I can relate!


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I'm calling myself old at the ripe age of 34. My problem is getting up to pee. Never in my life did I ever wake up to go until this last year. Now it's every night at 3:30 and going back to sleep is a nightmare.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


Sounds like your company is growing. Learning how to metally turn off in the morning hours is a discipline that is not easily managed. Im mostly better about it now but it took me years to get there.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

chrisn said:


> My doc told me to take melatonin, might as well have snorted some meth.:vs_shocked:


I've tried melatonin several times but what happens is i still wake up several times through the night but in a semi-awake state. I'm up but not 100% aware of whats going on or where i am, kind of like a sleepwalker. All of my doctors have told me that that is extremely dangerous and i'm am better off just dealing with my condition. Especially since i have been able to adjust to it through the years.

When we were kids my brother told everyone i was a vampire because i would get up all through the night, so i've had the condition since i was probably 8 or 9. It was never actually acknowledged as a medical condition until i was in high school and never actually diagnosed until i was in my thirties. What causes it they don't really know but from what i have read they are getting close. How to treat it? They haven't a clue yet. The GOOD part is after i am fully awake and functional for 1/2 hour to an hour i can go back to bed and go right back to sleep. Some people with the condition can't.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CApainter said:


> Seriously, try the chamomile tea. I swear, that stuff starts making me drowsy in twenty minutes.
> 
> And as someone whose experienced insomnia, albeit not to the extent of PACman, I have read and heard a lot of material about creating a sleep routine and environment that involves no light emitting electronic devices for an hour before bed. No TV's in the bedroom. Create a very darkened bed chamber. No alcohol, chocolate, or other stimulants before bedtime. Earplugs, relieving oneself before bed, reducing heat in the bedroom, etc.


It's technically not insomnia, because i actually don't have a problem going to sleep. It's just staying asleep. That's actually different than insomnia.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

getrex said:


> Have you tried a white noise machine? It sounds like you need some re-association training to break that habit. A good counselor might be able to help. They were able to help me. My current pattern is nothing compared to how it used to be (awake for about 75 hours and then sleep for 12... for 3 years straight). I nearly permanently damaged my health this way. Getting a minimum of sleep in one session is pretty important. Good luck.


I have been to counselling for it so many times i can't tell you. Spent the night in sleep clinics 3 times. Twice in San Diego at a hospital associated with the Salk Institute and once at a Cleveland Clinic hospital. Nothing can overcome my brain's need to stimulate that area of the brain several times during the night.


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

What's the medical name of your condition?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

getrex said:


> What's the medical name of your condition?


I don't remember right off the top of my head! I have it written down somewhere. I'll have to find it.

I was told by the Cleveland Clinic that i showed symptoms of several sleep disorders that typically don't occur together. The part that is weird is that my brain and other functions are completely normal through the transition between sleep and awake, like my brain isn't actually registering that my body is asleep. They have thrown out a lot of clinic terms that i don't have a clue about. There is an insomniac component of it,which is the waking up part part but i can just go back to sleep almost at will, which is not normally associated with insomnia. The other thing that perplexed them was i have never shown any signs of being abnormally tired or sleepy during the day, unless i have a very long period of sleep deprivation. Again typically not what happens when you have a "conventional" sleep disorder. Normally your brain will tell your body that it needs a long period of sleep (8-10 hours) if you suffer from most sleep disorders and you will eventually basically pass out or have other severe medical conditions happen. I don't show any signs of any other conditions that can be attributed to a sleep disorder if i get 3 or 4 two to three hour sleep periods in a 24 hour period. Usually it will catch up to you and you will have some other symptoms. If i get a total of 6 hours of sleep in a night i can get up right at 6 o'clock and get going like i have been up for hours. No grogginess, dizziness, or anything unless i have taken just about any type of sleep medicine there is. Or at least what i have tried. If i take anything I have a hard time when i get up clearing my head and being functional. Again this is somewhat against the norm, because if i get a full 8 hours after taking a medication of some sort i have a hard time waking up and am tired all day long.

It is apparently my brain's "normal" to sleep like this. They don't really know why. They did use the term biphasic (?) sleep but i think that is a pretty general term and not a diagnosis.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

PACman said:


> It's technically not insomnia, because i actually don't have a problem going to sleep. It's just staying asleep. That's actually different than insomnia.


 
I GO to sleep just fine, but it only lasts at most 4 MAYBE 5 hours(and that's rare). Going back to sleep just does not happen, ever.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

getrex said:


> What's the medical name of your condition?


I'm sure that is a question we have all asked ourselves many, many times.:wink:


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

Insanotosis Perminosa 😂


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Next, PACman will claim he's from another planet. What is it with these Powder and Joe Black types?


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

Flare for the dramatic?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

getrex said:


> Flare for the dramatic?


Absolutely. And who doesn't want to be that mysterious protagonist the ladies fawn all over? I'm telling you, it's not all that romantic.


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

That's why he has the nipple thing going on. The chicks freak over that stuff... ...at least one anyway.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

getrex said:


> That's why he has the nipple thing going on. The chicks freak over that stuff... ...at least one anyway.


Hey, chicks dig rock hard man nipples.:devil3:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

PACman said:


> Hey, chicks dig rock hard man nipples.:devil3:


Maybe. But not the beached albatross complexion.


----------



## TKbrush (Dec 30, 2014)

Rolled and cut one coat in big ass basement closets w 5,000 metal shelves...at end of day squezzed out 2nd roll on everything eyelevel...looks good. Rest of space is perfect.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Sometimes I use Benjamin Moore.


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

I once cast a spell and made the brush and roller do the work by themselves... and you would think they would be good at it since they know nothing else.... but you would be wrong.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I only put one coat of paint on in a water closet yesterday:vs_whistle:


----------

